# So upset over what I saw at Petco today



## barefootpoetry (Mar 17, 2009)

I went to Petco today for supplies for my rats, and of course I had to look at what they had for torts. I saw two Russians, about 5-6 in. long each, in a 20-gallon tank! Neither of them were moving. They were each sitting in a food dish with their legs sprawled over the sides. I've never seen a tortoise sleeping (I've never owned a tort, just turtles, I just fantasize about owning a tort which is why I mostly lurk here), but they didn't look right at all. I couldn't tell if they were breathing. One had its head turned on its side and it looked dead. It was so disturbing to look at. I know Petco and most other pet shops have no clue how to take care of torts because I see the threads here and elsewhere on the web all the time, but I've never seen it with my own eyes. 

The image of the one with its head laid on the side is still haunting me. I'm so sad. I hope I'm just ignorant and this is how tortoises look when they sleep. I just wanted to vent about it here where I know people would care!


----------



## shelber10 (Mar 17, 2009)

that is really sad


----------



## DuttonWebb (Mar 17, 2009)

they look dead when they sleep basking, but two good sized tortoises in a 20 gallon tank? sad


----------



## Millerlite (Mar 17, 2009)

tortoises sleep like that a lot, they tend to spraw out, the living conditions arent the best, and sounds really small, but tortoises do look dead when they sleep, lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 17, 2009)

When sleeping really sound they have their head out and turned to the side and their eyes are gray...


----------



## barefootpoetry (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh OK, I am glad they weren't really dead!  It was still pretty crappy living conditions though.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2009)

You should see my Aldabrans when they're sleeping like that. Their necks are REALLY long, and they put them all the way out and lay their head on the ground. You'd think for sure they're dead!

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm so glad I read this thread because the other day I came home from work and looked at Dale in his tank and he looked exactly like that. I've never seen him do that before. I said Dale are you alright and finally he heard me and moved. Anyway I have a Petco in Rosemead, CA that has two Russians in a tank like that. It's so sad really they must think their O.K. like that. Anyway it's one of the dirtiest stores around so I don't go in there anymore. Sorry you had a bad experience like that. Candy


----------



## chadk (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm not too concerned with the small tank. The pet store is not a zoo. The animals are not supposed to be there for very long. I don't even get worried about UVB and other things that are long term issues. What I look for is signs if cleanliness and related issues (parasites, etc). Then at obvious things that are health risks like dangerous food items and dangerous substrate.

Ideally, it would be great if they put all their animals in perfect setups to model for the buyer what they will need at home (and the perfect lighting, food, temps, substrate, etc). But that is just not realistic. I'd be content with some really good caresheets posted with each type of pet, a copy that is signed by the buyer that they understand it, and a copy sent home with them with the pet. But they are hoping to sell the books, small aquariums, substrate that make a killing on, lights that corporate pushes because of some deal, etc - knowing that that are probably wrong in many instances - hoping you'll come back and get the right stuff next time (spend more money)... If they told you how much it REALLY cost for some pets, they would not sell nearly as many. Look at the green iguanas... Buy this 10 gal tank for your baby iggie! A $10 branch that we sell and some pellets (oh, we have right here) and maybe some lettuce at home and you are set!


----------



## Stazz (Mar 23, 2009)

My Jordanian greek, Tallula, sleeps just like that, I still get freaked out everytime she sleeps with her head on the ground, to the side, I pick her up or tickle her head to see if she moves. When we found Tallula, We actually went around to petshops to look for a puppy, and saw Tallula in an indoor rabbit cage with nothing but a water dish.....and my fiance BEGGED me to take her home, us not knowing anything about torts, I first said no, but then I thought that she will be better off with us than with the pet shop who knows nothing about her. So we learnt everything we could, and bought her the same day


----------



## KQ6AR (Mar 23, 2009)

Petco has care sheets, but they are full of bad information. I know people that have given them good care sheets, but they didn't seem to learn from their mistakes.
Just go in and ask what you need to buy, to take proper care of one, & see what they try too sell you. You can judge for yourself.


----------



## reptilematt (Mar 25, 2009)

I took in my Golden from a Petco that labelled her as a regular Greek, knowing that there was a good chance that she was a Goldie. Mind you, the tank size was maybe 16" x 16" for a tortoise that was approximately 4"-5" inches at the time. Fruit flies everywhere in the tank, she had the sniffles. 

It took a few months to get her back to health, then I went to college, then I got her back, was doing fine in the summer, and now she has a RI. Luckily she's on some antibiotics now so hopefully she'll be A-ok. 

She has 4'x2' to roam now


----------



## Itort (Mar 25, 2009)

I recently was in one of their stores to pick catfood, as is my practice I checked out the herp section. They had two russians in a 40 long tank setup for turtles. It consisted of a six inch basking pad, a filter, and the rest water. I pointed out to that this was totally inoppriate and unbelieveably cruel. The response was I didn't know what I was talking about. Don't suggest I contact humane society as they were at store adopting out dogs and cats and proffess to knowledge (and apparently interest in) of reptiles. We have to face it herps aren't warm fuzzies. It frustrates no end.


----------



## Stazz (Mar 26, 2009)

That is so sad Itort  Poor russians. I don't understand how people can actually not care so much, it makes me so mad that people like that are even hired at pet stores like that. Grrrr. I feel your frustration too


----------



## terryo (Mar 26, 2009)

Today I went to Petland Discounts and they had a Redfoot....20 gal tank...dry as a bone in there....big hot light on him ....filthy water. When I was there he tried to get into the water bowl and than gave up. I couldn't get my phone out fast enough, but I did get a picture of him as he was walking away from the water dish. I can understand that they might not have them very long and cannot provide the ideal set up but they could at least push the water dish down so he could climb in easier. There was a big decoration...fake plant on a log...in the middle of the tank and took up most of the room. I couldn't take any more pictures as the girl kept looking at me. They wanted $200. for him. I asked if he was wild caught, and she said no...someone raised him and then didn't want him any more. Here he is....not too good a picture..but...


----------



## bsr8129 (Apr 1, 2009)

yep my torts when sleeping look like that had a good night of drinking and are passed out


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 3, 2009)

When I first bought my Sulcata I went to Petsmart. You have to remember most of those young employees know nothing about how to take care of any animal. I purchased many different things for my tortoises home, even the bedding they said was what he needed, needless to say most I had to return, especially after reading online, like the bedding they sold me could be toxic for young hatchlings. 

I do my own homework now.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Apr 23, 2009)

oh okay... Great to know they bask and do sleep like that.. Waldo was doing that today.. head streached out and laying to the side, legs all streached out.. I just thought he was soaking up the sun (he had shade too if he needed to move) Whew I read the first post and thought OMG something was wrong, but after reading the replies.. YAY.. Im glad what he was doing is normal..


----------



## f burkart (Oct 1, 2009)

Sad


----------



## dmmj (Oct 1, 2009)

It is pretty scary for first timers seeing that death sleep they just seem to love to do, BTW I can't stand petco and I am sad everty time I go in there to buy my dog.cat food. I wish they would just stick to animal supplies and not sell animals.


----------



## Jas2Cats (Oct 2, 2009)

The Petco in my neighborhood has stopped selling reptiles and has limited the number of fish they sell (basically only goldfish now). I also noticed the other day that they are selling fewer rodents. I'm hoping that this is a permanent change.


----------



## -EJ (Oct 3, 2009)

I've read their care sheets and they provide good basic care that pretty much insures the animals survival by keeping it simple.



KQ6AR said:


> Petco has care sheets, but they are full of bad information. I know people that have given them good care sheets, but they didn't seem to learn from their mistakes.
> Just go in and ask what you need to buy, to take proper care of one, & see what they try too sell you. You can judge for yourself.


----------



## Jerhanner (Oct 3, 2009)

I was fooled by a sleeping turtle once, too - my boss told me to go look at the 'dead' snapping turtle behind our building. I swear, there were ants crawling all over it, eyes wide open, etc. I jumped 10' when it moved.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Oct 4, 2009)

I remember when a PetSmart near me had two Redfoot males, close to 10" each in a 50 gallon tank! At least they were aware it was too small and were eager to sell the torts, cutting their price down from $199.99 to $89.99.


----------



## ReptileManiac (Oct 5, 2009)

The Petco by me supposedly has Captive Bred torts but I don't know if I believe them. They also look pretty healthy, nice clear eyes and no bubbles.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 5, 2009)

size and price is usually a good indication of whether they are CB or WC. Usually.


----------



## -EJ (Oct 5, 2009)

Not really. There are many breeders who do not want to deal with the general public... and... I believe that the local shops do have the last say on the stock.



dmmj said:


> size and price is usually a good indication of whether they are CB or WC. Usually.


----------

